#   >   -  ! >   >  " "       V

## maksiana

* " "  Ȩ    
V      ֻ! 

* :9:  :9:  :9:  :9:  :9:  :9:  :9: 

*  10  2018   13.00  15.00 
       . , 13.

 . 

   ,     , -     !

     ,   ,     ,            !
         -             .

            18 ,    ,           18 .

 :

1.    ;

2.  (     );

3.  ;

4.   ;

5.   ( ,    ..).



     20 ;

     21  31 .
         ;
     30-35 ;


 ,     ;

   !
     .        (, Yandex, Google  ..),      .
       ,      (,   ..).
    .

                 ;

-           ;

-          3,5 ;

-            .        ,   .   .
 ,   .
       .
    , ,   ,       .

  !

 :

  89219203839

  89219747478
*
**

----------


## maksiana

*    V   "  !":

*
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.   10 
9.  
10.  
11.  
12.  
13.  
14.  
15.    46 " " 5 
16.  
17.  
18.  
19.  
20.  
21.  
22.  
23. * 

*
 :


 ""

              10    " "!!

,       31      ("")   : osobyipeterburg@mail.ru

     :

 :

  8-921-974-74-78
   8-921-920-38-39*

----------


## maksiana

* !

     ,   "  ", 
  10    " "!

      -     ,     .

 !

       -  !       ,        ,       !
     ,    ,     ,     !

   13.00.   14.30.
 14.30  15.00       .
: . , 13,  " ".*

----------

